# Hot tapping



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 أبريل 2010)

خاص الى الاخ وسام النعيمي
see attached link
http://www.pdfqueen.com/pdf/ho/hot-tapping/


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 أبريل 2010)

also see attached link
http://openpdf.com/ebook/hot-tapping-pdf.html


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 أبريل 2010)

*اليكم اعزائى المهندسين هذا الفيديو الرائع الذى يوضع أعمال الهوت تابنج فى المواسير والتى يقوم بها مقاولين متخصصين فى تلك الاعمال من تحويل مسار المائع الموجود بالمواسير لإجراء بعض التعديلات فى الخط مثل ازالة جزء من الخط متآكل أو تثبيت بلف.

واليكم هذا اللينك لتحميل الفيديو
http://rapidshare.com/files/17717352...ay001.wmv.html


*​


----------



## وسام النعيمي (26 أبريل 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر الى الاستاذ العزيز احمد صلاح الصاوي لاهتمامه بالموضوع ووفق الله لكل اعمال الخير.......
.........................من العراق .................اخوكم وسام النعيمي ..........................


----------



## نوفلة (27 أبريل 2010)

Api 2201


----------



## شهاب احمد السعدي (29 أبريل 2010)

يمكنكم الدخول الى موقع شركة ( www. tdwilliamson.com ) فهي الرائدة في مجال ( الثقب الحار للانابيب )


----------

